# Aftermarket Clutches- Who's running one?



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

So im looking at getting a new clutch for my 1.6t and after some checking it appears we run the same clutch as the 1.4. It makes sense as it keeps a common part across a few platforms and saves costs for GM.

unfortunately for me I get excessive clutch slip when I run on e85 thanks to the added power (around 175whp) I'm assuming the pressure plate is what is letting me down as it tends to slip most when coming on boost around the 2800rpm range. The engine basically revs upto around 4k or rpm. Worse in higher gears.

I've been looking on the clutch masters website and was looking at getting the FX500 rigid disk so I can keep the stock flywheel.

My car is my daily driver but it still gets a beating every now and then and a few runs at the drag strip, i'll eventually be doing an exhaust & intercooler upgrade so it's possible it might be getting a bit more power in the future still.

However I'm still eager to hear from people who are running something different.

Dave


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am gonna convert my cruze to a flex fuel but before I do I am gonna do clutch and flywheel and probably a rear main seal. That way I can maximize the potential of the e85 power


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Everyone seems to say KY (Kentucky) is the best in the business. People with Cobalts love them.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

KY
https://youtu.be/qUubjt2zJXM
Just the good ol boys
cool guys good products


----------

